# unbranded double din dvd player wiring problem



## alen130 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have a unbranded in dash double din dvd player. got it at a reasonable price hence unbranded (chinese i think).

So i,m a bit confused with some of the wires , can someone please help me where to conect the wire numbers 13,23,24 and 25 from the picture attached 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300252828274

or following

13 - AMP CONTROL
23 - CCD VIDEO CONTROL (as writen on the radio BACK SITE ) 
24 - PHONE MUTE 
25 - SAFETY CONTROL (VERY IMPORTENT TO ME)

I never got a manual with the thing hence running out of ideas, but have seen many of these systems selling on *bay.

Hope someone can help.
thanks 
Alen


----------



## fse (Sep 2, 2008)

*trying to make a bootable win xp desk*

i have win pro xp pack 2 ,I gust want to use n lite to creat bootable win desk so my any body advise how to get this bootable desks?


----------



## Mannu123 (Sep 2, 2008)

you can contact your nearly computer shop. your problem will be easily solve.


----------

